# BMOQ May 5th, 2014



## powerrussia (13 Mar 2014)

Hey guys, 

Just wondering if anyone else here is going to be at the May 5th BMOQ. 

My serial is 0034, joining as Pilot.


----------



## verstrat10 (13 Mar 2014)

Nice, looks like we will be on the same BMOQ together. I'm also joining as a Pilot.


----------



## GToth199 (14 Mar 2014)

Any word if this will be one of the rumored short courses?


----------



## Zulopol (14 Mar 2014)

Congrulations Guys ! Good Luck


----------



## powerrussia (14 Mar 2014)

GToth199 said:
			
		

> Any word if this will be one of the rumored short courses?



Gtoth, from what the recruiting center told me here in Winnipeg, it runs from May 5th, to August 8th. I am not sure if that is shorter than the usual or not.


----------



## verstrat10 (14 Mar 2014)

Yeah the folks here in edmonton said the same, May 5 - Aug 8, i think its the standard 13 week course, the only thing thats changed is the fitness testing is gonna be different.


----------



## flatlander13 (15 Mar 2014)

verstrat10 said:
			
		

> Yeah the folks here in edmonton said the same, May 5 - Aug 8, i think its the standard 13 week course, the only thing thats changed is the fitness testing is gonna be different.


"Standard" for DEO has been 15 weeks, and looking at a calendar, 5 May- 8 Aug is 14 weeks. So take from that what you will...


----------



## verstrat10 (15 Mar 2014)

Yeah thats my bad, I went on the CFLRS website and it definitely says DEO entry for BMOQ is 15 weeks.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page?


----------



## Wezoin (23 Mar 2014)

I'm in for May 5th as well as DEO Pilot


----------



## jurskinator (28 Mar 2014)

I just got enrolled today for DEO Pilot, I'll see you guys May 5th at St. Jean! I wonder if any of us Pilot's will be on the same platoon?


----------



## powerrussia (30 Mar 2014)

Congrats to everyone! 
Lots and lots of pilots here it looks like.


----------



## verstrat10 (1 Apr 2014)

As far as I can tell (from this thread at least) the only people confirmed so far are pilots...


----------



## Mab163 (2 Apr 2014)

Congrats to you all! 

Still waiting my air factor... As reference, when did you go to ASC?


----------



## powerrussia (2 Apr 2014)

Mab, I went to ACS somtime in November, don't really remember when. My air factor didnt come in till mid January sometime.


----------



## verstrat10 (2 Apr 2014)

yeah same here, went late november... merit listed in January sometime.


----------



## Wezoin (3 Apr 2014)

I went to acs late January, Mid-March mine came in


----------



## Mab163 (3 Apr 2014)

Thanks guys! I went to ASC in March and was hoping to be selected for BMOQ in May (in the French platoon who starts May 12th)... Maybe I'm rushing things a little bit. I will keep my fingers crossed maybe I will receive a call in the next days/weeks.

Good luck at St-Jean!


----------



## nursekatrina (3 Apr 2014)

Is everyone here that is going 5 May on serial 0034?  Or are some of you on 0035?


----------



## jurskinator (4 Apr 2014)

I went to ACS right before Christmas and selected end of March. I'm in serial 0034.


----------



## Chelomo (6 Apr 2014)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! I went to ASC in March and was hoping to be selected for BMOQ in May (in the French platoon who starts May 12th)... Maybe I'm rushing things a little bit. I will keep my fingers crossed maybe I will receive a call in the next days/weeks.
> 
> Good luck at St-Jean!



I'm going to be on that platoon, brushing up on my PT and studying for exams make for a lovely combination.


----------



## nursekatrina (22 Apr 2014)

I am glad I am not the only one that is trying to balance PT and studying for finals, I feel like I am failing! 2 more exams and only 11 days left...  :boring:


----------



## Chelomo (25 Apr 2014)

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> I am glad I am not the only one that is trying to balance PT and studying for finals, I feel like I am failing! 2 more exams and only 11 days left...  :boring:



Finals over for me, best of luck to you over the summer! I got the academic down, but I think I'll hurt a bit at the beginning PT-wise. Then again, I'm doing fairly well so I'm probably just nervous.


----------



## RectorCR (27 Apr 2014)

I'll be there May 5th. 
Infantry Officer.
I haven't received any information besides that yet so I'm not sure what my serial is.


----------



## lelliott (28 Apr 2014)

I'll be there as well! Just received my call today for MARS.
A little bit overwhelming to think that I have less than 1 week to tie up everything here on my end before I head out.


----------



## Mab163 (28 Apr 2014)

lelliott said:
			
		

> I'll be there as well! Just received my call today for MARS.
> A little bit overwhelming to think that I have less than 1 week to tie up everything here on my end before I head out.



Wow congrats!! It's a very short notice... but better late than never! I hope you worked on your PT in the last weeks. Good luck!


----------



## lelliott (28 Apr 2014)

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Wow congrats!! It's a very short notice... but better late than never! I hope you worked on your PT in the last weeks. Good luck!



Thanks! I'm still kind of in shock that I got the offer, will be swearing in and leaving for BMOQ all in less then a week but like you said better late than never I suppose lol. Luckily I've been running fairly frequently for the past couple months so PT has definitely been coming along well; though I'm sure everyone (myself DEFINITELY included lol) will be relieved when the first couple days are over and we begin to establish a real routine.


----------



## RectorCR (29 Apr 2014)

The Forces filmed this video series a few years ago and uploaded them to Youtube.
Check them out..a real insight into basic!
Here's the first one. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeWNsyZqOm8


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2014)

GFPHALI said:
			
		

> The Forces filmed this video series a few years ago and uploaded them to Youtube.
> Check them out..a real insight into basic!
> Here's the first one.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeWNsyZqOm8



There's already a couple threads (at least) with links to the "Basic Up" videos:

Basic Up

Basic Up! From Civilian to Military


----------



## lee465 (29 Apr 2014)

After two years of waiting, I too, received an offer for MARS DEO. @lelliot, I also opened up my application in Hamilton before moving back to Toronto!


----------



## lelliott (29 Apr 2014)

lee465 said:
			
		

> After two years of waiting, I too, received an offer for MARS DEO. @lelliot, I also opened up my application in Hamilton before moving back to Toronto!



That's awesome! Congrats! I'm hoping for your sake you got a little more notice than I did (and that you didn't just get the offer today). So will you be swearing in in Hamilton or Toronto then?


----------



## mercius (30 Apr 2014)

Hey All

Got the call this morning for MARS - I'll be swearing in and leaving from Toronto. 

See you soon!


----------



## lee465 (1 May 2014)

lelliott said:
			
		

> That's awesome! Congrats! I'm hoping for your sake you got a little more notice than I did (and that you didn't just get the offer today). So will you be swearing in in Hamilton or Toronto then?



I got the offer Tuesday morning, yes haha. Swearing in in a few hours in Toronto.


----------



## lelliott (1 May 2014)

lee465 said:
			
		

> I got the offer Tuesday morning, yes haha. Swearing in in a few hours in Toronto.



Wow I guess all of us MARS Officers were very last minute additions to this BMOQ! Enjoy the ceremony; I swear in tomorrow morning (nothing like leaving it to the last minute lol) and will hopefully find out my travel arrangements then! I would assume I will be flying out of Toronto as well.


----------



## Jester_TG (2 May 2014)

for you new MARS hopefuls - check out this video.

The people in the vid are my friends from basic last year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGgr39cziGI


----------

